# OHSS - Anyone suffer from this?



## nineathena (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm on about day 8 of stimms. I have high AMH levels, and under 35, so I was started on a lower dose of Menopur. Bloods were tested and scanned 2 days later, and everything was off to a slow start, so dosage was upped.  I was checked and tested again, and things had started happening. Doc counted about 13 follicles in total.

Every day is getting progressively worse though. My tummy is very very bloated, normal pants are very tight. I've picked up about 2.5 kg's since starting stimms. I have a fair amount pain, and I'm a bit nauseous.

I'm starting to get a bit worried of OHSS. How would this affect my EC and ET? I have EC on the 13th (if all goes as plan) and then ET about 4-5 days later.


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

They would potentially not go ahead with et and do a freeze-all. Pregnancy makes OHSS worse. I know how disappointing that would be but it can get very nasty - occasionally life threateningly so (they will not allow it to get that far though if they get the slightest whiff of it being serious). Some hospitals are stricter than others. Fingers crossed yours calms. Drink lots of water and eat plenty protein x


----------



## nineathena (Jan 15, 2014)

Ugh, exactly what I didn't want to hear!   But it's par for the course with this IVF business!

Going on my symptoms, most are moderate, it's just the bloatedness and big stomach that seems more than moderate. I was last checked and scanned on Thursday, and the doc and nurse was happy with everything. Have another scan and bloodtest tomorrow. Tiny bit nauseous, but have not been sick and can still happily eat and drink. 

I haven't been that good with fluids, but I've got with the program from this morning. I need to get it up to at least 3.5 litres.  Would that make a diff? I've also had a glass of diaoralyte. (Vile, vile stuff)

I'm with the Lister Clinic, but being monitored and treated by a satellite clinic close to home. EC and ET will be done at Lister.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Ninathena. I've had ohss and you're describing the beginnings of it exactly. First off you need to make your clinic aware Secondly you need to start taking isotonic drinks and getting as much child as possible into you!!  You will most likely end up with a freeze all so as to allow your body to heal before et. I know from experience how upsetting that can be. I wasn't warned that would happen so when I had ec and they told me no et I was devastated but it worked out for the best as I ended up in hospital. Drinking as much fluid as you can is the only thing that really helps. Take care and let us know how you go x


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

I was told fluid would help, I think it did for me. I had moderate ohss when it came to transfer, was told I had a real risk of hospital if I became pregnant, I kept drinking and unusually my ohss didn't get worse in pregnancy than it was before transfer. It got better initially after transfer, I thought it had gone, then it came back slightly at 7dp5dt (which is what made me think treatment had worked) and lingered but never became as bad as it did about two days post ec. I do think it was the drinking loads that helped. I was lucky though and I think unusual x


----------



## nineathena (Jan 15, 2014)

I had 2 painkillers and some diaoralyte and lots of water since waking up at 5, and almost 5 hours later I really do feel better. I sent a text to my wonderful nurse just as a precaution. I'll see my consultant and nurse tomorrow night, so will discuss again.

I was doing some reading, and it seems that very very often most IVF patients have some degree of OHSS. I'm hoping this is the case and that my symptoms don't get worse. I'm really hitting the water hard today. I've been neglecting that, as I so struggle with drinking water constantly.


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,

I would definitely speak to your clinic - if you become severely overstimmed they may not let you trigger. This happened to me on my second cycle, but the clinic I was at were very poor, had me on way too aggressive a dose of menopur for my age & reserve & kept scanning & taking blood tests but were slow to act on the results & reduce my dose, so I don't think this is common.

Best wishes,

B xxx


----------



## Hopefulandworried (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm very worried about ohss too. Iam starting my cycle next month. My amh is 63.5 and at my scan two weeks ago I think they counted 58 follicles and noted high blood flow to ovaries so said I'm high risk.
They are starting me on gonal f 112.5 but they won't scan me till day 6- this worrieds me as what if the dose needs lowering before then?

I have heard about fluid and protein helping but how does dioralyte help?


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

I had severe OHSS and was hospitalised for a week.  You do need to let your clinic know and as someone mentioned they might decide to freeze your embryos and then put them back on a later cycle.  Pregnancy definitely makes OHSS worse.

Red
x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hopefulandworried my AMH is over 70 and I won't be scanned until day 5 this is perfectly normal as scanning before then will not give your ovaries much time to stimulate. You're also on a very low dose so I wouldn't be too concerned at this stage sweetie x


----------



## nineathena (Jan 15, 2014)

My AMH was 20-something, no PCOS or anything else. So in the normal range for my age. Things def started happening when my dosage was upped, as it was a slow start.

I have bloods every 2nd day as well as a scan. I'm sure the clinic stays on top of things, I know they mentioned they were starting me on a low dosage first to see how I respond.

Dioralyte just helps with dehydration and making sure all the electrolytes are balanced as it's isotonic. Seems to help in a lot of cases. 

I'm not too worried anymore. The bloat seems a bit better with the increased water, and I feel less nauseous.

I think it's something to keep track of though.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Glad you're feeling better x


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Glad you're feeling better, hopefully it'll stay at bay so you can have a fresh transfer  best of luck for getting a sticky BFP x

Bombsh3ll, just seen you were at edinburgh for one of your cycles - was that the one you overstimulated? I was there, while im glad they did transfer despite the ohss in hindsight it was really risky given I had quite a lot of free fluid.


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Susan,

Yes I was severely overstimmed at ERI, 31 years old, AMH of 29 & put on 225 of menopur. I was in agony by day 10 & my E2 levels were through the roof so they abandoned it at that point - and kept half of the 4.5k we'd paid  . 

Glad to see you have a frostie so hopefully you won't have to go through it again! I think they have a very cavalier attitude towards stimming young women.

Congratulations on your little boy!

B xxx


----------

